# Widow Fears More Accidents-Article



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Oct 2004)

Pembroke woman fears more accidents 



http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=83842&catname=Local+News
Local News - Friday, October 22, 2004 @ 19:00 

Sharon Singleton of Pembroke, the widow of a Canadian Forces pilot killed in the crash of a Bell 412 helicopter two years ago fears more will die unless the tail rotor blades on the popular aircraft are more thoroughly inspected by civilian operators. 

Ms. Singleton says a series of studies by Canadian Forces investigators have persuaded her that even microscopic dents on the blades pose a danger and early detection is the key to preventing more crashes. 

Ms. Singleton says she wants civilian users of the Bell 412 to adopt the rigorous inspection standards used by the Canadian military since the 2002 crash that killed her husband, Capt. Colin Sonoski, and co-pilot Capt. Juli-Ann Mackenzie. 

â Å“I am very concerned that the same type of accident will happen again and tear apart another family,â ? the mother of two


----------

